# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Fumaças HDI 1.6

## Filipe Simões

Pois é, como nós não quisemos ficar atrás de ninguém, arranjamos também um fumaças, mas uma coisa à séria. Não é desses brinquedos que temos visto por aí... senão vejam...



e a nossa bomba... muito mais bonita e esteticamente muito mais agradavel...



nesta imagem dá para ver a real dimensão da mesma...



onde ela foi posta...



a distancia a que estava o fumaças e a bomba, que era sensivelmente 3/4 metros com um desnivel de cerca de 2...



o serviço a ser feito...



e os artistas





De resto posso ainda acrescentar que o serviço foi feito em 1 horas e recolhemos cerca de 350 lts...

isto sim, é um fumaças...  a diesel!

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas 

para quando a primeira concentração de fumaças  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

abraços

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Mais que uma concentração...uma corrida de fumaças! eheheh....ver qual deles chega mais longe!

----------


## José Alves

Boas.  :Olá:  




> Mais que uma concentração...uma corrida de fumaças! eheheh....ver qual deles chega mais longe!


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Ai, teríamos que saber se o campeonato era regional ou nacional (teríamos que ter cuidado com a corrupção dos juízes), depois estipular escalões. E claro, cobramos umas entradradazitas para a assistência, porque isto de se ver um espectáculo nacional de 'Fumaças' tem muito que se diga. :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbOk5:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  




> Pois é, como nós não quisemos ficar atrás de ninguém, arranjamos também um fumaças, mas uma coisa à séria. Não é desses brinquedos que temos visto por aí... senão vejam...


Pois é Filipe. Parabéns!! :SbOk:  
Realmente há coisas que pegam, por muito que se queira ser contrario. A colecta de água natural está na moda..... :yb624:   :yb624:  é como eu costumo dizer  é de borla, fresca, divertida e ainda ajuda na manutenção do corpo e espírito'. :Vitoria:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Tens toda a razão José, pelo menos durante 1 horita o convivio é garantido. E ainda aparecem os curiosos com perguntas do mais engraçado, mas isso fica para um post de apanhados um dia destes...

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Muito bom Filipe  :Palmas: 

Será que nos conseguias dizer as especificações dessa bomba ?

----------


## Filipe Simões

Isso só procurando pela caixa... deixa lá ver se nao foi fora! É que na bomba não diz nada.

Mas é uma bomba de 12V, que em 10 min. enchia um jerrican de 50 lts naquele mesmo sitio.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Muito bom Filipe 
> 
> Será que nos conseguias dizer as especificações dessa bomba ?


Olá Júlio,

é uma bombinha de 12V, 4500l/h e entrega água a pelo menos 4m.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola pessoal 
não sei qual o mais fumaças
se o carro ou os dois amigos que um e o Filipe  e o outro ?
sera o Bruno?
desculpem a minha ignorancia :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
força  :HaEbouriffe:  
ja nada e como antigamente 
que era puchar o balde a corda :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
um abraço deste vosso amigo
Henrique de jesus

----------


## Filipe Simões

É verdade, os amigos sou eu e o Bruno Quinzico. 
Da proxima levamos umas canas de pesca e apanhamos qualquer coisa pra jantar!

----------


## Ingo Barao

olha a malta do algarve a bombar...
 :SbSourire:

----------

